# wget -



## Raven280438 (9. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich möchte mittels wget ein FTP-Verzeichnis kopieren, einige Unterverzeichnisse jedoch nicht.
Dafür gibt es ja Option --exclude-directories=LISTE
Wie kann ich jetzt aber mehrere Verzeichnisse ausschließen? Besser gesagt, wie muss ich die Verzeichnisse trennen?



Gruß


----------



## RedWing (9. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

die man page zu wget sagt dazu:


```
--exclude-directories=list
           Specify a comma-separated list of directories you wish to exclude
           from download (@pxref{Directory-Based Limits} for more details.)
           Elements of list may contain wildcards.
```

Gruß,
RedWing


----------

